
Waterloo chemists create faster and more efficient way to process information - rbanffy
https://uwaterloo.ca/news/news/waterloo-chemists-create-faster-and-more-efficient-way
======
Phithagoras
Paper at
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41565-018-0096-0](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41565-018-0096-0)

